# Lechler sparking glass alloy repair - Birmingham



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all.

A mate of mine has scuffed his alloy and the paint used is sparkling glass and I know it's expensive paint. It's a company car so he doesn't want to spend silly money. Wheel specialist have quoted £78. Is that the kind of price he should be expecting? 

Cheers


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Do they sell it on wheel paints ?


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Do they sell it on wheel paints ?


Not on wheel paints but available on a couple of other sites.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Well your average refurb is 50quid so if the paints expensive it sounds about right


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

LECHLER SPARKLING GLASS

Lechler Sparkling Glass.

A special effect basecoat for silver / chromium plating effect finishing. For best results, apply sparkling glass on top of a 2k high gloss black surface. This will enable a more effective chrome finish. Very good UV resistance once overcoated with a 2k clearcoat. 

The price quoted is about the going rate for that type of paint finish. We return wheels and you would be looking around £80 to do that as its a specialist paint. Its not really a paint that you could do yourself as it can be quite problematic if you don't know how to apply it, to get the correct finish and effect.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Sounds like a shadow chrome finish. We use a MIPA one. Very fine metallic. 

First paint it gloss black. Flat and polish where needed. Then apply straight over polished black and lacquer. If there is any **** at all in the black you see it straight away.


----------

